# Help with odd shaped wood



## hartek451 (Jul 9, 2018)

I have a an oddly shaped piece of walnut that I need to modify. the closest shape to describe this is a flattened cone. I need to cut it along a particular angle across the cone, the cut a groove in the face of both pieces where i will be gluing in another piece (with matching grooves). dimensions are about 2ft long, 10 in by about 2 in.. will be cutting at about a 40 degree angle across long axis, perpendicular to the shortest..



So, I need to build some kind of sacrificial.. cradle? A one time use jig. I am thinking of a closed box, with the piece to be cut secured inside, and run the whole box through the table saw and then turn it on the cut end and run both sides through a router, maybe a dado on the table saw.. haven't decided on that part yet.


Its the securing part I am stuck on. ideally, I need some way to immobilize the piece in the cradle in a purely frictional way.. no extra holes or glues. In my little world, I have thought of various things.. like wrap the piece in non-adhesive shrink wrap, add a few positional pegs inside box , and fill all the rest of the space with a magical hard foam material that will not crumble when cut and routed, but can be removed without damage to the (two new) pieces..


Any thoughts on any part? thanks..


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

If the surface is clean you can just carpet tape a guide board on top of it and run that against the fence to cut the angles. You can add a cleat to the end of the guide board to take up any thrust from the blade if you feel the need or want to be extra safe.


----------



## hartek451 (Jul 9, 2018)

Well the surface is clean, but completely curved, tapered, etc.. so there is no flat spot for tape..
i suppose a foam tape, but then I will get wiggle in the saw..


----------

